# Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?!



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep. 
I got the project back on track... with changes. 










_Modified by xanthus at 9:22 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (xanthus)*

Thats hot


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (ACschnitzer23)*

Maybe try a 4" elbow? It will flex around the AC connections better than a solid piece of steel. That's a big ass inlet by the way


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (-:VW*

I tried a silicone elbow. It didn't fit well at all, it stuck out more than the metal did. With alot of banging, cutting and "masaging" I managed to get that metal pipe to fit with clearance. All other options I tried completely smashed up against the AC lines. The angle of the mandrel bend is what makes the pipe work around the lines. I got lucky, that's also why I'm sharing photos, if others want to upgrade.
I was wondering how much clearance I actually needed. How much clearance does the stock kinetic kit have with the 3" elbow? (This is a first clean install not an upgrade.) 
I have full poly motor mounts so my engine shouldn't be moving around too much, if that helps gives anyone an idea of how much room I might need.


_Modified by xanthus at 8:21 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (xanthus)*

You don't need no AC


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (skillton)*

^^^^ I knew that post was comming. 
That's a double negative though, so I guess your saying I should keep it?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic Manifold - Garrett GT3540R - 4" intake will it fit?! (xanthus)*

My intake elbow is actually pressed in slightly by my AC lines. I think I might pull the AC to get rid of this problem. But I also think I will be going to a GT3540R this summer, so I am watching this thread HIGHLY. Keep the updates coming. Nice work so far.
David


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice to see someone trying out the GT35R on the Kinetic manifold. This is what I was planning for next summer. What are the stats on the rest of your setup?
Oh yeah, drop the AC and roll down the windows. You could even keep Ice Packs if you really get hot


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Mike, for now I'm running low boost with no intercooler. I just don't have the time to fabricate the piping or the money afford to intercool it yet. So it will be much like a stock kinetic kit. I have a custom made 20squared 3" downpipe flowing through a 3" high flow cat, the last quarter of my exhaust is 2.5" dual borla TT. I'm prepping to have that be an easy upgrade to a full 3" someday. 
(Yes it's a restriction. I like the way it sounds, the biggest issue really is the downpipe and cat, it'll be outflowing stock parts anyways.)
For now I'm only going to push 8-10lbs of boost. I should be making way more power than a kinetic kit though. Cooler boost, more efficient turbine/free flowing, the larger intake should improve the compressors volumetric efficiency as well. Who knows, maybe I can push 270/80 to the wheels.








My engine is stock. 80K on the clutch, slipping in second gear when I get on it, even with N/A, it's gonna be toast with boost.







I'll be looking for drivetrain upgrades which I will despirately need.. my compromise for no IC and the 2.5" mufflers.






















Edit:
Fixed spelling. 


_Modified by xanthus at 8:08 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Famous Billy T is up to no good again .. THIS IS NOT FASTSLC's CAR ( I wish ) 
Glad to see ppl upgrading to larger and larger turbos








I'll stick to my small t3/t4

























_Modified by fastslc at 5:49 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
My engine is stock. 80K on the clutch, slipping in second gear when I get on it, even with N/A, it's gonna be toast with boost.







I'll be looking for *drive terrain *upgrades which I will despirately need.. 


i didnt know the surface you drive on had anything to do with boost?








sweet 4" intake on the bright side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

ORLY, OMG everyone's a crittic!









_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_i didnt know the surface you drive on had anything to do with boost?








sweet 4" intake on the bright side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fastslc, you got some ball bearings between those volutes? Nice _little_ setup you got there, I like that alot. There isn't any way you could have rotated the compressor back to avoid that hard turn and the exhaust manifold? I was under the impression that gasketless v-band clamps work only on the exhaust because the metal expands and makes a airtight seal. Looking good though!








Edit: 
Oh yeah, I finally got a chop saw tonight! No more dremel cutting from h3ll.







I'll post progress pics when I make more progress. I get my wisdom teeth yanked out tomorrow, so I probably shouldn't be operating power tools. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by xanthus at 8:24 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (xanthus)*

I have a T04 60-1 with 4 " inlet, it the turbo inlet was so close tot he A/C lines....so I took the A/C out! Join the club of turbo VR6T Ginsters with no A/C and black leather! Woot!


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

I have 1/2" of clearance right now. How much did you have?
I think it'll work, if not I might have to get a 3" pipe instead. I'm not joining the non-ac-club-of-sweaty-balls-and-backs. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Actually, if I need to I'll smash a big ass dent into the pipe with my 20 pound sledge hammer, still better than going 3".


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_ I get my wisdom teeth yanked out tomorrow, so I probably shouldn't be operating power tools. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Man, I don't envy you, I had mine out two weeks ago and they are still sore. The bottom two were impacted and had to be broken to get them out. You'll survive, just make sure you have a lot of jello and pudding. 
Can't wait to see the updates. GT35R is what i'm aiming for, and the more people running these on the kinetic manifold, means less innovation when I do mine


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*mock me mock you*

So I got a chance to play with my new chop saw. I don't know why I didn't buy one sooner! The thing cut through the pipe like a hot knife though butter, I'm very pleased! 
I put the upper intake plenum back on today. and attempted to mock up the boost piping. I realize now there there is NO WAY it will fit unless you cut up the volute and weld on a 90 degree elbow fitting like the stock kinetic kit has. this is NOT an option for me because I plan to upgrade later. I'm not inclined to cut up my $1,300.00 turbo either. 
I decided that I need a different intake plenum. someting that is well away from the hot a55 exhaust manifold and gives HP gains. C2 Quick flow here I come! 
Anyways, 4" pipe is tight squeeze, but it does fit quite well. I still need to figure out a support bracket to hold the piping up, no need to put extra steress on the volute coupler. Of course I have C2's fantastic looking MAF housing of blinginess and 4" K&N filter of purple/pinkishness.


































_Modified by xanthus at 3:45 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## AzradoVr666 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

looks good......but what's the popcorn for?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (AzradoVr666)*

Secret surprise.. shhhh!


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

I used 4" intake plumbing in my A1. It is just mocked up here but you get the idea.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (Nrcabby)*

Cool buildup, but doesn't have alot to do with this thread.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

Hey Xanthus, How are the teeth?
Found this pic on my local board from some guy in France. He is running a GT30R on his VR and routed the piping as illustrated below. I think with the C2 Quickflow, you could do something similar. 
What injectors are you going to run with this setup and what are you doing for fueling? C2?
























Mandrel Bent, 2.5" Intercooler piping.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (Nrcabby)*

My teeth are doing alright, err lack there of. I haven't really swolen up much, I might as well count myself lucky. Vikaden mess me up more than the pain, I'm dumping them today and sticking with my antiboitics. 
That's an interesting turbo setup. I bet it looked amazing before he switched turbos and threw off all his pipe work. It looks like he was running juice too. 30R internal wastegate? Yikes! Way to spool at 2K.








Yesterday I got a hunk of metal bar from Home Depot Motorsports. I hope to get the intake brace fabbed up soon. I got the rest of my exhaust plumbing finished and the holes drilled in my oil pain for the Turbos oil return and my temperature sensor. I _really_ wish I knew how to weld. I really hate taking my parts to the "down town" muffler shop, then have them bugger it up because they don't know how to weld worth a crap.








Anyone know a good welding shop in Somerset/Middlesex county in NJ? I know Kenvil welding would do a good job, but their an hour away north, Racecraft-Zornig and the RaceShop-Joe are both an hour away south. Someone's gotta be reppin' central Jersey! 
Edit:
Yes, C2's software, bosch 30# injectors for now. Mike, if your thinking about runnign a GT as a drop in application with your "stock" kinetic downpipe you can forget about it. The GT 4-bolt is much larger than the one on the T3/T4 housing sold in the kinetic kit.

_Modified by xanthus at 9:48 AM 4-23-2006_


_Modified by xanthus at 10:18 AM 4-23-2006_


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

come to Racecraft it will be worth the trip.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (zornig)*

Sure you want to get into my fabrication mess?








I still need to lop off the 3 bolt flange, but I don't want to loose the angle it sits at, maybe you can help me with that? 
I am ordring my SRI tomorrow, then I need to fabricate the boost piping, then I should be ready to get everything welded.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

Im sure we can work someting out.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: mock me mock you (zornig)*

Just wondering what the Box of Popcorn was for??


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: mock me mock you (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_








Mandrel Bent, 2.5" Intercooler piping. 

HOLY STUPID WAY TO DO THINGS BATMAN! There's nothing left for the bumper and the inercooler could've been moked up a lot better.
oh well at least its a turbo vr


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Just wondering what the Box of Popcorn was for??
















Dude, that's a secret! I'm replacing the circa 1970's blinker fluid system with the new and improved pop-perkulator system. Don't sweat it you'll get to see in due time.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

its not a GT35/40R but I was able to fit a 4" inlet with the ATP manifold and T66. I used one of the two bolts on the shock tower for support.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: mock me mock you (AlwaysInBoost)*

That's pretty sexy. You should flip your MAF housing upside down and run the plug wires across the center of the valve cover. It would clean up the engine bay a bit more. 
Do you have your air condition system installed still? It's hard to tell.
I'm putting the brace on the driver's side of air intake, it hides it better and won't flex the couplings as much because the entire intake will move with the engine. 
How did you run your oil feed line? I'm looking for possible ways to keep that out of immediate view, it sticks out like a sore thumb. Yours seems pretty well hidden.
Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: 
Also, are you happy with your Air/Water intercooler? Do you feel its efficiency is better than an Air/Air unit? I'm really going for a more stealty ride, I'd like to avoid attention with a big FMIC. Do you feel it heat soaks too fast? How big of a heat exchanger do you have?
I was thinking a closed loop A/W IC with a really large heat exchanger would be the more efficient system over a A/W setup with a reserve tank with a small/medium sized unit. 



_Modified by xanthus at 8:15 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: mock me mock you (xanthus)*

thanks, that is an older pic of the engine... right after I had the IC pipes done. I've cleaned it up a bit since then but I don't really care much for the 'show' side of things. I'm more interested in function over form.
If your going with an AWIC you can't go wrong with a huge reservoir and heat exchanger.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: mock me mock you (AlwaysInBoost)*

<adding this thread to my watched topics>


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: mock me mock you (doobsta)*

Very nice! have you tried fitting the dp/dump combo together on the car?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

where did you get that tight 4 in bend from?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_Very nice! have you tried fitting the dp/dump combo together on the car?

Yep, fits with room to spare. Thanks home Depot Motorsports!









_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_where did you get that tight 4 in bend from?

ATP. It's expensive.. and it looks huge when you get the pipe, and you get to use only ~6 inches of its length. You need a 90 degree and a 45 degree bend. 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=STL
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=STL


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Oh yeah, I got the C2 Quickflow manifold yesterday. Some d4mn fine welding there, very impressive. I wish it came with fastner to actually mount the brackets and to connect the hoses. I'm missing the SAI plug, I hope to get that soon. 
I have my stock manifold yanked off along with the SAI, alternator. I accidently snapped off the fitting in the head that's on the SAI valve. (IT deserved it!) I removed and updated the coolant system. Long *LONG* overdue leaking around the thermostat housing, of course samco hoses to replace the stockers. I'm thinking about buying a refirbed alternator, while it's out, it's making some odd noises when I spin it. ~80K miles on it.. I repacked the tensioner pulley, hoping to clean up and semi gloss black the tensioner arm.
Work's been killing me, I should have finished mocking up the boost/recirc valve tonight, I ended up taking a nap.








You guys want pic of this crap while I have it apart?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Damn Joe I just found this post and put 2 and 2 together.
Car is coming out great, it should rip when its all done!
Wastegate tie-in looks killer, I'll send him a few pics and maybe we can make that an option in the future.
Im going to have that SAI plug shipped out for you tomorrow so you get get that up and running.
Show me the videos when you get it running.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've totally been pwnt


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_I've totally been pwnt









Hardly. I spend a good amount time starting at the parts.. then it clicked.
I do worry about the stress that will be placed on the wastegate welds and flanges. The large 3" flex coupling moves around alot more than the 1.5" coupling does. I'm considering some extra braces between the two pipes to keep the flex out of the joints and in the flex couplings where they belong. At this point I'm taking a chance on it being a failure, in which case, I'll be giving you fellas a call again for another DP.
Noone makes a simple 1.5" SS doughnut with 4" bend radius. I would have just rerouted the wastegate back in on the inside of the 3" bend and avoided all the flex coupling issues.
Matt, I do look forward to getting this thing running. So much for a simple supercharger setup.







I hope to get alot of stuff done tomorrow.



_Modified by xanthus at 8:47 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (xanthus)*

It's a big reason why we don't make them with the reroute...and I'm not too hot on the flex tube like the stock Kinetic kit comes with...at any rate, you did it exactly how I've done them. Just find a competent welder to get it together(I recommend Zornig!), and I don't think you'll have a single issue! Best of luck man...


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

Something old something new... 


_Modified by xanthus at 9:23 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Updates updates... 

Downpipe/wastegate reroute was welded up by Jim (Zornig) Racecraft Fabrication, along with the upper boost pipes.
Some pics of Jims badass welding abilities.

























I changed the hard 90 degree stanless steel elbow to a hightempsilicone.com elbow. It's a 4 ply elbow and actually fits better than the SS elbow did. I had to change it because I had to shave my rear motor mount down to make the schimmel SRI fit properly. The SS elbow was hitting the A/C lines, it has a 4" bend radius. I found that the HTS silicone elbow fit better becasue of it's 6" bend radius - a much better solution.
I ran out of semi-gloss black paint for the upper boost pipe, I decided to throw it together anyways and go for a ride. Startup was a bit difficult as the fuel system was completely empty. After the engine fired up rpms smoothed out very nice. C2 plug and boost tuning.. that's sweetness.
I forgot to caltibrate my LC1 WB sensor so my AFR readings were all over the place (bouncing anywhere from 10.5 to 19.7), but EGT readings were descent, around 800 idling and about 1200 under power.
The engine should have been making more power I feel it was retading really bad from the 89 octane I had in it. (Empty tank, will refill with 93.) I didn't feel or hear the engine knock in anyway though. I'm also running BK6RE's the BK7's might give me a bit more timing advance because of the lower heat range.. Maybe? 
I have a 6 PSI wastegate sping in right now, and was seeing a consistant 5.5 PSI with no boost creep. (I don't know how it would creep, not even in the turbines efficiency range.) Engine ran real strong for 5.5PSI non-intercooled.
I have a bad exhaust leak which I need to get fixed, this will happen once I can afford rest of my 3" exhaust system. I also have a coolant leak, it's near the pump housing. This was somewhat of a shock since I completely upgraded the coolant system. I still need to figure out what's going on with that.. I think it's that metal crack pipe I put in. 
Anyways the "door" to boost is now open.. now the real fun begins.








Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One question though, what was the reason you decided to go with a GT35R turbo and short runner before adding an intercooler and lower compression head spacer?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One question though, what was the reason you decided to go with a GT35R turbo and short runner before adding an intercooler and lower compression head spacer?

yeah x2..set up looks great! but with such a set up hpwcome you arent running an intercooler? or are going to go with the a\w set up?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

GT3540R, because I'll never have to buy a turbo upgrade... 
I haven't done a head spacer yet, because I still need to drop the transmission and install a LSD and a new clutch. While I'm doing those, I'll do the head spacer and new chains/rails for the cams. I was also thinking about upgrading to a set of catcams boost cams. Max boost I want to run is between 15-20 PSI. I can afford baby steps, just not everything all at once.. I already droped 5 large on it to get to this point, but it was a "big" step to get it running under boost.
It's not intercooled right now because I am not sure what type of intercooling I want to do. Ultimately, I would like an Air/Air setup, however I don't want a big FMIC. I don't like how they look. I want a driver side SMIC, or a A/W setup. 
I have not researched enough into the Air/Water setups, other than the fact that they are less efficient than an A/A setup. There are alot of variables I need to look into with A/W. I am also tossing around the idea of a activly cooled A/A setup hidden under the hood somewhere. Overall I want the boost pipe transistions to be the least restricive as possible. It may seem silly to some people, but I want to spend a good deal of time making something completely to my taste, and something that's efficient with relatively short boost pipes. 



_Modified by xanthus at 12:00 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Looking Good Xanthus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*

Please, please get an IC!!!


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Thanks Mocas! 
I took the car far a drive tonight, filled up with 93 octane then took it out on the back roads for a bit of testing. I have a slight "hesitation" shifting from first to second. I shift at 6K, then throw it into second, RPM's drop to around 4K and it hesitated when I hit the throttle again. It will hesitate till about 4,3K then it takes off like nothing was wrong. I don't really notice it much in any other gear.
My idling is around 15.5-16.1 I think this has alot to do with the exhaust leak that I have. It's ~6" away from the WBO2 sensor.
It's interesting though when running WOT right up to redline through the RPM band the AFR stays at a steady 13.3. Quite literally the tuning is rock solid at that number. I'm running C2's latest software that uses the O2 sensor.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Looking good Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I understand the piping


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

Awesome Job Joe!
You are my inspiration since Kinetic has decided to abandon any further development with their turbo manifold. 
Keep up the great work! 








Edit:
Just noticed your DV. Are you running a Forge or Bailey's? For the time being your car might run better if you ran with a stock Audi TT DV while running at a lower boost setting. 
Just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UberMike at 4:31 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Thanks Mocas! 
I took the car far a drive tonight, filled up with 93 octane then took it out on the back roads for a bit of testing. I have a slight "hesitation" shifting from first to second. I shift at 6K, then throw it into second, RPM's drop to around 4K and it hesitated when I hit the throttle again. It will hesitate till about 4,3K then it takes off like nothing was wrong. I don't really notice it much in any other gear.
My idling is around 15.5-16.1 I think this has alot to do with the exhaust leak that I have. It's ~6" away from the WBO2 sensor.
It's interesting though when running WOT right up to redline through the RPM band the AFR stays at a steady 13.3. Quite literally the tuning is rock solid at that number. I'm running C2's latest software that uses the O2 sensor.



Hesiation between gears and quick opening TB is fixed with accel trim.
(done with vag-com, its in the software instructions)
check the O2 calibration and/or your exhaust leak.
With the front stock o2 working proepr, idle afr WILL be 
~14.6-15.1 under ecu control. Also WOT afr should be richer than ~13.3 under boost as well.... (not a problem, jusy my observations, so no worries) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Awesome Job Joe!
You are my inspiration since Kinetic has decided to abandon any further development with their turbo manifold. 
Keep up the great work! 








Edit:
Just noticed your DV. Are you running a Forge or Bailey's? For the time being your car might run better if you ran with a stock Audi TT DV while running at a lower boost setting. 
Just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Mike, thanks for the compliment.
The diverter is a forge aluminum unit. It's not causing me drivability issues. I can hear it as it's rather loud with the 4" intake. It's doing what it needs to be doing. I need to get the kinks out of the software once I get my exhaust system ironed out.
Speaking of which, I purchased the mufflers and the rest of the pipes needed to complete it. Stainless Steel Borlas. Should sound good with a full 3" system.
My coolant leak issue didn't go away like I had thought. The first few heat cycles stoped the leak when the engine was hot. Since then the leak got worse, and of all places it was behind the coolant pump housing. So I had to yank apart the entire intake system to get at it.. Yeah really the Sux.
Somebody said intercooler? Bell 4.5" x 4.5" x 10" 1,000 [email protected] pressure drop, bar and plate . 2.5" inlet - 3" outlet. 
Preliminary setup of the intercooler, it will run along the engine. I want to replace the battery with a deka unit with a custom mount that pushes it all the way over to the windshield washer fluid res. I want to use a MKIV power steering res, and connecting lines, so the MKIII unit will be removed from the battery location all together. The biggest obstical is getting around the upper coolant hose. I want to drop the indercooler outlet low and come out right under the coolant hose. Does anyone have a picture of a MKIV upper coolant hose? I know it's different, I might be able to use that instead for a better fit. The intercooler needs the straight outlets removed and have a couple 90 degree mandrel bends welded back on, facing the passenger side. 


























_Modified by xanthus at 4:55 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Update


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Muffins are done, muffins are delicious.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Muffins are done, muffins are delicious.























What kind of muffins.. I prefer Blueberry myself.. hmmmmm warmm muffins...


----------

